# How do you bulk up your stools?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

My stools have been pretty much liquid for months. How do you bulk them up? I am fluctuating between D & C.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

the doc gave me fybogel to mix with water twice a day and drink. it's sorta worked too


----------



## karlastitches (Mar 18, 2003)

I have had ibs for over 20 years and suffered from the after effects with internal hemmrhoids and a fissure, which took 5 months to heal. Only a year ago a doctor told me to take metimucil. I take 1 tsp (if the package says tsp, some of the packages have a tbsp) 3-6 times a day, depending on how bad it is. This is the first time in my life that I have normal stools. I still suffer from the other symptoms, of gas pockets and going to the bathroom more, but it is always formed 90% of the time. Hope that helpedKarlastitches


----------



## jamied1993 (Mar 14, 2003)

There are several ways to increase stool bulk:1. Decrease stool movement, thereby increasing water uptake.2. Increase stool volume and "consistency"You may find that kaolin & morphine help in bad attacks as this generally stops stuff moving so fast. Or immodium or a anti diarrhoea helps to slow stuff down therefore longer between excretions therefore more bulk. As someone else has mentioned fybogel works wonders, I USED TO HAVE VERY LOOSE STOOLS, but now taking only 1 sachet a day ive returned to a more normal 1-2 excretions a day, it really really helped. Im not a doctor and nor pretend to be, just using what ive learnt and a bit of biology from my degree!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

did fybogel work for you? i find im going once a day, if that.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey poopster, how are you? I still correspond with poopy...remember her? I've been taking the generic equivilant of Caltrate Plus (purple and white box)and eating a bowl of oatmeal with oat bran for the past 4 years. That's helped me along with taking an antidepressant called Effexor XR. You take care and I hope you'll find a solution soon.


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

I have found taking a water soluble fiber supplement like psyllium that is used in Metamucil, Konsyl, Equate from Wal Mart and others are stool bulking agents. Start off slow because ---it does breakdown by intestinal bacteria, ferments and causes gas/ flatulence. But, with continued use the gas goes away--- thank goodness. It's safe to take daily. Just make sure you drink an adeguate amount of water like it says on the container.I wish you well---H


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i was wondering how anti depressents can help ppl with IBS? i may sound thick but i really dont know much about them..


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Poopster,I used to have watery D all the time. I still have urgency but the D part is under control most of the time. It took me forever to get the nerve to try fiber because it seemed like every time I did, I had terrible D but I got brave and tried a cereal called Kashi Go Lean and it was amazing. It is very healthy so the taste is not like froot loops or something but it is fine. I eat 1/2 to 3/4 cup each morning. Sometimes I add blueberries and that gives me a break. Sometimes I eat Raisen Bran too and it works but you have to eat more of it to get the same effect.I also take Calcium twice a day with meals.Hope this helps.Jleigh


----------



## Sanguine (Feb 20, 2003)

Yellow squash!! Works for me.


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

Metamucil helps me with the "bulk" most of the times unless its those certain times where I stress out and nothing will stop it. I was scared to take it at first because I thought it was a laxative but I've found it works for D too. I take one heaping tablespoon before bed but everyone is different. Start out slower though.


----------

